# Hitzefrei-Special: 3 x PC Games Hardware + Sonderheft Mini-PC-Guide für 7,90 Euro! [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Juli 2010)

*Hitzefrei-Special: 3 x PC Games Hardware + Sonderheft Mini-PC-Guide für 7,90 Euro! [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Hitzefrei-Special: 3 x PC Games Hardware + Sonderheft Mini-PC-Guide für 7,90 Euro! [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Hitzefrei-Special: 3 x PC Games Hardware + Sonderheft Mini-PC-Guide für 7,90 Euro! [Anzeige]


----------



## AdeE (9. Juli 2010)

*Hitzefrei-Special: 3 x PC Games Hardware + Sonderheft Mini-PC-Guide für 7,90 Euro! [Anzeige]*

Tag,



> Gefällt mir PC GAMES HARDWARE, so muß ich nichts weiter tun.
> Ich erhalte PC GAMES HARDWARE jeden Monat frei Haus - die Versandkosten  übernimmt der Verlag.  Das Abo ( 47,88 Euro/12 Ausgaben; Ausland 59,88 Euro/12 Ausgaben;  Österreich 51,60 Euro/12 Ausgaben) kann ich jederzeit kündigen, Geld für  schon gezahlte, aber nicht gelieferte Ausgaben erhalte ich zurück.
> Gefällt  mir das gewünschte Heft wider Erwarten nicht, so gebe ich dem Verlag  innerhalb von 8 Tagen nach Erhalt der zweiten Ausgabe kurz schriftlich  Bescheid.


warum eigentlich kein selbstkündigendes Abo? 3x PCGamesHardware + 1x Sonderheft und wenn es mir gefällt kann ich das Abo ausweiten bzw. verlängern. Gefällt es mir nicht, läuft das Abo nach den 3 Heften aus und gut ist.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hitzefrei-Special: 3 x PC Games Hardware + Sonderheft Mini-PC-Guide für 7,90 Euro! [Anzeige]*



AdeE schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> 
> warum eigentlich kein selbstkündigendes Abo? 3x PCGamesHardware + 1x Sonderheft und wenn es mir gefällt kann ich das Abo ausweiten bzw. verlängern. Gefällt es mir nicht, läuft das Abo nach den 3 Heften aus und gut ist.



Ich sehe nicht wo das Problem ist eine kurze E-Mail an unseren Dienstleister zu schicken mit der Bitte das Abo nicht zu verlängern.  Man muss also nicht mal eine Briefmarke opfern


----------



## Bl1zz4rd (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hitzefrei-Special: 3 x PC Games Hardware + Sonderheft Mini-PC-Guide für 7,90 Euro! [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht wo das Problem ist eine kurze E-Mail an unseren Dienstleister zu schicken mit der Bitte das Abo nicht zu verlängern.  Man muss also nicht mal eine Briefmarke opfern



Das kann ich zB einfach nach dem Erhalt des dritten Heftes tun um dann nicht weiter bezahlen zu müssen?

Super Aktion ansonsten


----------



## AdeE (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hitzefrei-Special: 3 x PC Games Hardware + Sonderheft Mini-PC-Guide für 7,90 Euro! [Anzeige]*

Tag,



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht wo das Problem ist eine kurze E-Mail an unseren Dienstleister zu schicken mit der Bitte das Abo nicht zu verlängern.  Man muss also nicht mal eine Briefmarke opfern


weil es bequemer für den Kunden ist. Ich bzw. der Kunde muss sich um nichts kümmern und läuft nicht Gefahr ein längerfristiges Abo einzugehen. 
Ansonsten ist das ein gutes Angebot - spiele mit dem Gedanken es mir zu holen.



			
				Bl1zz4rd schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich zB einfach nach dem Erhalt des dritten Heftes tun um dann  nicht weiter bezahlen zu müssen?


nach dem Erhalt des 2. Heftes.


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hitzefrei-Special: 3 x PC Games Hardware + Sonderheft Mini-PC-Guide für 7,90 Euro! [Anzeige]*



AdeE schrieb:


> weil es bequemer für den Kunden ist. Ich bzw. der Kunde muss sich um nichts kümmern und läuft nicht Gefahr ein längerfristiges Abo einzugehen.


Wo soll das Problem sein? Es wird schließlich kein festes Jahresabo sondern man kann es jederzeit kündigen. Steht doch auch im Text. Man kann auch über jeden scheiß meckern.


----------



## lionheart2000de (10. Juli 2010)

*wenn nur die unzuverlässige langsame Lieferung nicht wär...*

Wenn nur die unzuverlässige langsame Lieferung nicht wär, dann wäre das ein nettes Hitzefrei-Leseangebot. 

Ich hab allerdings schon vor zwei Wochen die Premium-Sonderausgabe vom aktuellen Heft aufgrund einer eurer Web-Anzeigen bestellt und es ist leider wie bei den letzten beiden Bestellungen per Internet: 

die aktuelle (Premium-)Ausgabe ist seit Tagen überall zu kaufen und die Lieferung eures Leserservices ist immer noch nicht eingetroffen. Das tue ich mir jetzt daher nicht mehr an und kaufe mein Heft lieber wieder im Zeitschriftenladen. Da halte ich es wenigsten pünktlich in den Händen und zahle nicht auch noch für ein zu spät geliefertes Heft Extraporto...


----------

